# Usk...pegi???



## andi2801 (29. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute

Wie schon in der Überschrift gesagt habe ich eine Frage zu den alterseinstufungen von der USK und PEGI. Ich würde gerne wisssen welches (wenn überhaupt) der beiden Systeme in ÖSTERREICH verbindlich ist. Zum Teil gibt es ja Games wo nur das USK Logo drauf ist, bei manchen beide oder eben nur das PEGI Symbol.

Ich weiß das USK in Deutschland gesetz ist, aber auch in Österreich?
Und was ist wenn auf einen Game USK ab 18 und PEGI 16+ steht, wie alt muss ich dann sein um das Spiel in Österreich kaufen zu dürfen?

Hoffe einer kann mir weiterhelfen.

Danke schon im voraus

lg Andreas


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2009)

In AU ist PEGI in Zukunft verbindlich, allerdings gibt es eine Übergangszeit in der das USK-Siegel gilt wenn kein PEGI-Zeichen vorhanden ist:
BuPP - PEGI


----------



## sYntaX (29. Januar 2009)

In Österreich gilt soweit ich weiß die PEGI.
In Deutschland gilt (auch wenn beide Logos draufstehen) die USK (kotz^^).

edit: grml einer war schneller^^


----------

